# State of the WARRIORS.



## NISMO (Jul 15, 2002)

We already have 2 centers that are capable.. Yet(DAMPIER) most of the time, our starting center is lethargic and dissapear's during games;
(FOYLE)on the other hand is the center that hussle's and give's his all every game but dosn't have the offensive or dominant game a center in the west needs.. But is a WARRIOR..

We also have 2 fowards that play diffrently to what the position they play dictates they should be playing.
(Murphy) is a POWERfoward that shoots outside J's rather than bang inside offensively... ( I do know he gets doubledouble's but not game impacting doubledoubles ) he also gets exploited in the D by more tallented and athletic PF, like rasheed, duncan, webber.
(Jamison) is a SMALLfoward that bangs inside rather than take his man off the ball or shoot midrange jumpers yet CAN'T defend traditional SMALLfowards. they just blow by him, and bigger SF push him around.( STOP WITH THE SHOOTING THE 3's)

We also have (FORTSON) till 2006 or something in which he has collected more splinters on his behind than getting minutes. ( We are also paying him top dollar for this ) Can rebound with the best of them yet.. that is all his game is..

Then we Draft to SMALLfoward type players whom we already have a player taking up 90%+ of those minutes for that position(JAMISON)
(MIKE D.) Typical SMALLfoward, yet more content to jack up three's with low percentage than, let the game go to him..( instead of moving around and getting rebounds or assist's, he just post's around the 3line..)

(JIRI W )During the summer was touted the best of the warriors shooters.. yet he has collected more DNP as FORTSON.. This is really a good thing to do the destroy a rookie's confidence..(sarcasm) Come'on if you are one of the worst shooting teams in the league.. you should play this guy to help get your teams shooting percentage up and help open the inside for you bigmen to work the key.. teams would rather double up our big men and let our shooters brick from outside. Espically to get his confidence back.
(Chris Mills) Overpaid, injury proned, slower than his was before.. yet a good vet.. but should he be given minutes, if we are to develop our 2 other rookie SF's?

Shooting Guards
(J-RICH) This was supposed to be his breakout year.. but he has as much erratic games as the warriors have had all season. Teams are capitalizing on his lapses on defense.. and his inability to take a man off the dribble. needs to learn more fundamentals.. defensive and offensive.
(SURA)Good defender... but that's how far it gets.. for someone whow gets paid that much.. I expect more.. for one, BETTER field goal shooting percentage.. and STOP with the jumping up and be indecisive in wether you will pass or shoot and endup turning the ball over..

POINT GUARDS
(G.ARENAS)The bright spot with the warriors.. a do it all type of player.. stevie franchis type clone.. seems to play a lot better and looks more confortable in the SG position.. but how do we do this.. plus he is a RFA next year.. with teams with deeppockets eyeing him.. hope loyalty becomes stronger than greed here..( needs to learn how to control his body during a drive to prevent the multiple times he gets called for OFFENSIVE FOULS) He is though A KEEPER.

(Earl Boykins)The other bright spot for the W's What can I say... has done anything and everything the team has asked him to do. but to be real.. he will be a liabilty in defense when teams start realizing that they should be posting him down with bigger guards like the Wizards were starting to do.. But he is a spark plug and a pest on transition D. a KEEPER.

With all our deficiencies.. it is still remarkable that we are playing pretty good, and while losing to teams.. we are giving them all they can handle..( Except with the kings )
30-35 wins this season isn't far fetched.. yet we still need a good trade or draft ( the right person for what this teams needs, inside presence)
and after that.. maybe all us warrior fans can say we are finally going to be over that bottom feading bump that we are always stumbling on and seem to never able to get over that bump.

WHAT DO YOU THINK THE WARRIORS NEED TO DO. Trade wise, Draft wise, or just changing the way the team plays or the way certain individuals play?


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

way too negative.how would you like to be the clippers with all their soon to be gone free agents or the bulls who dont even want to give a decent effort on the court?lets look at the positives;you have 3 guys who not only made the all rookie game(sophs)but who you could make the argument deserve to start.arenas has been an absolute steal in the second rd and murphy was a steal where he was drafted.he is now in my opinion playing better than kwame brown and tyson chandler,the top 2 picks in the 2001 draft.murphy is one of only a handfull of players who is averaging a double double,and whereas i agree some guys score soft points how do you get soft rebounds?the problem with guarding guys like garnett and wallace is they drift out to the perimiter making it even more difficult.jamison i agree is a liability,he would be the first guy i would try to trade,now.as for the two picks this year,dunleavy and welsch are good assets.dunleavy needs to develope physically, and i think he should have stayed for his senior year at duke, but the kid is talented,i wouldnt give up on him unless some kind of package of him and a jamison could bring you a top pivot man.as far as the draft is concerned,unless you are talking a lebron james or a darko milicic,then i would start parlaying picks and players for stars.you win with stars not a bunch of decent players.


----------



## NISMO (Jul 15, 2002)

*Did you really read the whole thing.. or just took in the negative type comments?*

Murphy gets rebounds.. and points but.. just like I said... they don't seem to be game impacting rebounds and points as a rasheed wallace or a KG, or even compare it to Amare Stoudimire.

I have don't have that much problems about arenas.. I still believe he was the steal of the draft last year.. and probly will be better than most of everyone drafted infront of him.

Twan.. in my opinion is a highscoring but non-game impacting player. like a KG, KOBE, SHAQ etc...
But I don't know now.. I we should even think of trading him... the more it goes.. it seems we come out better in the VC/TWAN trade..

I did not say.. I would give up on JR.. but I just don't agree on how he is playing or how he is be told to play at this point.. VERY tentative player at this point.. needs to be very agressive.. and he seems to at times look like he was unsure of his capabilities during games..

AND MOST IMPORTANT.. THE W'S ( CANNOT GET ANY OF THE TOP 3 PICKS OR IT GOES TO PHILLY ) Jiri Welsch trade.. I think with any pick from there we would be able to get a Power type pivot man or an amare stoudimire type player..


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

Mills and Sura will be free agents at the end of the year. I highly encourage the Warriors to do nothing at the trade deadline, unless it involves Fortson, Sura, or Mills. The rest of the guys are keepers. i also think we should trade our draft picks away for proven players; our team is young enough, and its time to start thinking about making a serious run at the playoffs instead of developing players. Next year, I expect big things.


----------



## NISMO (Jul 15, 2002)

*From what I heard during TV comenting...*

Is that both Sura and Mills are NOT free agents till after next year.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Did you really read the whole thing.. or just took in the negative type comments?*



> Originally posted by <b>NISMO</b>!
> Murphy gets rebounds.. and points but.. just like I said... they don't seem to be game impacting rebounds and points as a rasheed wallace or a KG, or even compare it to Amare Stoudimire.
> 
> I have don't have that much problems about arenas.. I still believe he was the steal of the draft last year.. and probly will be better than most of everyone drafted infront of him.
> ...


----------



## fury29 (Jun 12, 2002)

I would say Murph's 11 and 19 against the Nets were under the category of IMPACT double doubles, wouldn't you? He's leading the way to most improved player in the league. You are way off on the Murph dog.

Sure it would be nice to see Jiri get more playing time but who sits? 

Until we unload Mills, Sura and Fortson, Jiri and all the rooks will struggle for minutes. There is a logjam. That's what the Warriors need to do, but easier said than done or they would have gotten rid of them allready.


----------



## NISMO (Jul 15, 2002)

*He played some nice ball*

Hopefully he can continue to do that throughout the whole season with GAME IMPACTING points and rebounds...

Jamison the past 2 games has done amiable as well..

But as much as warrior fanatic that I am.. I will still scrutenize them until they prove me wrong consistently.


----------



## fury29 (Jun 12, 2002)

Me too, that's why I am not sold on the "New Jamison" yet..Or the "New Warriors" for that matter. I am enjoying this stretch for sure but I am not going overboard quite yet.


----------



## NISMO (Jul 15, 2002)

*It's good to be optemistic but not to optemistic that..*

You get your hopes so high.. but then you get shot down and hurts when you fall..


----------



## Ballin101 (Nov 4, 2002)

*You guys need to get your facts right before posting........*

I can't believe how WRONG a lot of your posts are. You guys are WARRIOR FANS, get your stuff right. 

First of all NISMO, you said "AND MOST IMPORTANT.. THE W'S ( CANNOT GET ANY OF THE TOP 3 PICKS OR IT GOES TO PHILLY ) Jiri Welsch trade..". Uh, no. If the Warriors finish as one of the top 3 teams (i.e. with one of the top three records in the league), then their pick goes to the Sixers. Otherwise the Sixers get their 2004 second rounder. Why would the Warriors have to give the Sixers a pick in the top three but nothing otherwise? That's a huge shift, don't you think? Come on man, get it right.

And I don't know why all of you guys want to get rid of Jamison. He and Boykins are carrying the team right now. The first guy the Warriors should be and are thinking of getting rid of is Fortson. They could probably package Welsch and someone else with him to make it a more attractive option.

But anyways, back to the wrong statements. JASON CAFFEINE, you said " Mills and Sura will be free agents at the end of the year." Once again, WRONG. Mills and Sura both have one more year left on their contracts. They both are FA's after the NEXT season. The only free agents on the Warriors this year are their point guards, Arenas and Boykins. 

Come on guys, if you want call yourselves Warrior fans, at least know what you're talking about.


----------



## fury29 (Jun 12, 2002)

*Word to the rook*

OK Ballin101
BasketballBoards Rookie, 

Don't blame my BB comrades just because the crazy trade / salary cap crap is confusing. If you, MY Ballin101 BasketballBoards Rookie, 
want to drop cap knowledge, then I suggest you head to hoopsworld or realgm. You can find supposed Warriors fans there who will argue all day an night with you about how long Bobby Sura's contract runs and if it is a good idea or not to package Jiri W with Danny Fortson.
I dont think anyone wants to get rid of Jamison, Ballin101 BasketballBoards Rookie, I think we are just waiting ever so patiently for him to start stepping up to the plate and playing like the go - to - guy that he was DRAFTED and PAID to be. Sure he has been playing better D lately but that doesnt mean a darn thing until you string together a solid season of effort on the offense and DEFENSE. If you have been watching Warriors games closely Ballin101 BasketballBoards Rookie, than you would obviously know that Jamison is a giant BLACK HOLE and his defense SUCKS and if you knew ANYTHING about the Warriors, you would know that St Jean has offered every team and every team's mom Danny Fortson and NO ONE WANTS HIS GIANT CONTRACT. If you post here, it is assumed you realize this, therefore no need to post it EVER AGAIN because we are all tired of talking about Danny Fortson.

I guess what I am getting at is, I think you are barkng up the wrong tree saying we are not Warriors fans because we didnt know when some overpaid bench player's contract ends. You, Ballin101 BasketballBoards Rookie, are obviously a salary cap fan, but a questionable warriors fan at best.


----------



## Ballin101 (Nov 4, 2002)

*Word to the Big Bad "Veteran"*

OK fury29
BasketballBoards Veteran,

First of all, I’m not blaming anyone for anything. I’m saying that if you go to a basketball board religiously like you guys do to talk about the Warriors, then I would at least expect you to know if a contract expires this year or next year. Or certainly whether you have to give up a TOP 3 pick or a BOTTOM 3 pick if you finish with a certain record. There’s a pretty substantial difference between the two. I mean seriously, it’s not rocket science, there are only a dozen guys on the team. Sorry, I just missed how that’s so difficult to know when you’re on a board everyday talking about trades that the Warriors should make.

And about no one wanting to get rid of Jamison, well, I think a guy who goes by “rainman” seems to disagree – “jamison i agree is a liability,he would be the first guy i would try to trade,now”. Hmmm, sounds pretty convincing to me. I guess I should have known that he ment Jamison should be traded after Fortson, right? And I’m not trying to rip rainman either. His post actually expressed some very good thoughts. I disagreed with the Jamison part but none of what he said was wrong. 

Oh, and about Jamison’s defense. Did I ever once in my post say that Jamison’s defense didn’t “suck”? I actually agree with you, Jamison needs to improve his D. But if you had actually read MY post fury29 BasketballBoards Veteran, you would know that all I was trying to say is that getting rid of Jamison isn’t what’s most important right now. That’s where I brought Fortson in, and I apologize if I don’t scan everything that you’ve previously posted before I say something, but I doubt you’ve discussed various combinations the Warriors could use to try to lure someone into taking Fort. I’ve seen a few on this board, and I actually posted one myself, but I just wanted to see if anyone had any new ideas. Is that OK with you, or should I refrain from talking about Fortson ever again? Oh, and yes, I actually did know that St. Jean has been trying to get rid of Fortson, so I guess I do know SOMETHING about the Warriors after all. But I wasn’t talking about trading Fortson straight up. That, you and I both know, is impossible. Again, I was trying to see if you guys would have some insight into how they could throw in a guy or two as bait without hurting the growing team chemistry too much.

I guess what I AM getting at is that guys who have been around this board so much should be expected to know certain info about their team, especially since they’ve been talking about them so much. I really could care less about you trying to single me out as a “Rookie” or whatever, because what really matters is the number of MEANINGFUL posts you make. I could go around all day and post BS all over this site and get me a nifty little “Player” ranking, but that still doesn’t mean that my posts are any better than anyone else’s. It’s obvious you think otherwise. Oh, and one final thing….I fail to see how me questioning some of your comrades or not knowing all the posts on this site makes me a “questionable” Warrior fan. Why doesn’t the old “Veteran” teach the young rook something and explain that to me?


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

chill dude


----------



## fury29 (Jun 12, 2002)

Say what you want about contracts and what we should know ballin, but all I know is that this is a place for Warriors fans to talk about the Warriors. There's no tests of contract knowledge, no levels of standing according to how well you can break down the Warriors salary cap. Not everybody follows that stuff. You dont have to follow it to be considered a good Warrior fan. That's my point. So if you think its cool to just run around and rip on people here then so be it but that's not what this board is all about.


----------



## NISMO (Jul 15, 2002)

*Hey mister balllin101*

If you do actually read the post's here.. I did a post in which I was trying to get clarification on the warriors/sixers trade for JIRI and inconjunction with our 1st round pick next year.. and the circumstances with that!

So don't come in here attacking me about it.. it was a question.. I watch as much warriors games as the next WARRIOR FAN does and I post questions or topics here on this board to regarding games or things I am not clear about the W's. I you have an issue about that.. too freaking bad..
And don't you dare question me on how much of a fan I am.. cause you must be looking crosseyed potna.. cause if you look at the post's or reply's here I am an active warriorfan on this board.. 

So my advice to you is shut your trap and just discuss warrior issues and not attack other warrior fans.. if you can't do that.. just go in the corner and put your dunce cap on ROOKIE!


----------



## fury29 (Jun 12, 2002)

:cheers:


----------

